# Getting under your car



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I know some raise their cars with jacks and use stands but that seems to be a lot of effort to change the oil or rotate tires. Some use ramps but that can present problems if you need the car to be level. Both methods also yield limited height.
So one question is how many of you own or have considered buying a hydraulic lift and, if you decided against it, why?
Second question is how many have access to a lift?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Jacking a car and putting it on stands take maybe 15 minutes. I really haven't been all that limited by it. Even helped a guy do long tubes on his Mustang with it. I personally would love a lift, but I can't justify it for oil chances and basic services I would do a few times a year.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have one, below is a picture from one of my security cameras;


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought about buying one of those mid raise lifts where you can do basic things to the car. For example: Automotive Lifts by Ammco - Mid Rise Scissor Lift Series I wouldn't do major maintaince with one. I live on base and don't own a house. I've worked on cars and equipment with floor jacks and jack stands for years, so it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I run a shop out of my garage and still kick it old school with jacks and stands. Would love to have a lift though, but low ceiling prevents it.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes, I've been thinking about a scissors jack too. I'm thinking $1300 doesn't take too long to recover when a shop is hitting you for $50 just to change the oil. I have no experience with a scissors jack but I'm assuming it would be suitable for fluid changes, exhaust and brake work, and tire rotations. It would appear to be easier than jack stands and would get the car a lot higher. Anyone have experience with one?
05GTO, you put that picture on there just to be cruel.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You may not be able to do exhaust or tranny/driveshaft work with a scissors jack as the working of the jack get in the way. Which is the major reason I haven't bought one.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I can see where that would be the case and it's one of the reasons for the thread. I'd hate to get one only to find that it's severely limited in its applications.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the GTO is one of the easiest unibodies I've ever had to lift. Having the cradle to lift from in the front is awesome, instead of like my Grand Am, which requires a jack on each side behind the front wheels, either on the frame rails/weld seams or the subframe connectors.

I just wish my jack took the car higher. It's just low enough all the way raised to make it uncomfortable to use a creeper... so I'm stuck with using old-fashioned carpet remnants. :lol:

And ramps? Jeez, I haven't been able to use those since I got rid of my '84 Parisienne. Sucks, because those were nice and quick to use.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> Yes, I've been thinking about a scissors jack too. I'm thinking $1300 doesn't take too long to recover when a shop is hitting you for $50 just to change the oil. I have no experience with a scissors jack but I'm assuming it would be suitable for fluid changes, exhaust and brake work, and tire rotations. It would appear to be easier than jack stands and would get the car a lot higher. Anyone have experience with one?
> 05GTO, you put that picture on there just to be cruel.


Exhaust work would be a strech. Other than that I would limit the amount of work under the car with that kind of jack. Not because of the scissor assembly but its hard to tell what kind of safty measures are in place to keep it from falling on you. That why I said it would be nice for basic work.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Falling on me is also a major concern as the scissors jack doesn't appear to be all that stable. Additionally, I noticed the minimum height for the risers is 8 1/4". I haven't checked the measurements yet but that seems high for the GTO. I'd consider a two-post but it requires six inches of 3000psi concrete and my warehouse has only four.
Anyway, the feedback is appreciated and is helping with the final decision.
How many folks have access to a lift at a hobby shop or garage? If one were available for hourly rental, would you be likely to utilize it?


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

We had one like pictured at a small body shop we had. It was awesome for small repair work and we typicly used it to lift the car up during painting for a better view and shot on the lower side since the booth was tight and limited. I would definetly buy one just untill recently havn't had the room. The one we had at the shop came from graigs list for 450 it was a little worse for wear but worked perfectly never leaked pressure or went down and was extremly stable lifted all the way up. We even had wheels on it so we could relocate it out side easyily depending on the job. The shop was only as long as 2 cars deep and a one car garage width wide but rent was $100 a month and that included utility's. It was a crap whole but for $100 a month it was impossible to not make money might as well have been free.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I will not allow myself to have a lift because i'd never leave my house.


----------

